# Desalting the underside of plow trucks



## gusy421 (Nov 27, 2006)

What are you guys out there doing to clean the salt from under your plow trucks after plowing. I am a commercial/residential plow contracter here in Bucks County, PA. I just got back from one of those car/truck wash places where you put 8 quaters in the machine and you get 4 minutes of spray time with a high pressure wand. I get my work clothes on and lay on my back and spray under my truck as best I can.Since I have Chevy 2500HD it sits high up. I am therefor able to get spray pretty well under the truck. I lay on the ground on each side of the truck and go for it. Does anyone have a better method? Are there any products out there that anyone uses to help the cleaning process? The place I go to has a spray with soap selection and a rinse selection. I spent 4 minutes spraying with soap and then 4 minutes rinsing off. Its 4 minutes for 8 quaters so its definitely cheap enough. I am just wondering if anyone has a better way of doing it??
Help me out here in Bucks County, PA.
Gusy421


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

theres some product out there,,,,noro-wash or neutro-wash or some BS like that,,,,i heard about it from a guy at a SIMA workshop.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

We have hot water right at the shop. Trucks get washed down right after storm just using normal pressure. Melts the ice and gets the crud off before it hardens. We have a pressure washer but I am wary about over using it and getting into electrical, blasting away undercoating etc. We use the high pressure once a month and on the salters and plows at the end of the year as they hang from the skid steer.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt yuck*



gusy421;1021174 said:


> What are you guys out there doing to clean the salt from under your plow trucks after plowing. I am a commercial/residential plow contracter here in Bucks County, PA. I just got back from one of those car/truck wash places where you put 8 quaters in the machine and you get 4 minutes of spray time with a high pressure wand. I get my work clothes on and lay on my back and spray under my truck as best I can.Since I have Chevy 2500HD it sits high up. I am therefor able to get spray pretty well under the truck. I lay on the ground on each side of the truck and go for it. Does anyone have a better method? Are there any products out there that anyone uses to help the cleaning process? The place I go to has a spray with soap selection and a rinse selection. I spent 4 minutes spraying with soap and then 4 minutes rinsing off. Its 4 minutes for 8 quaters so its definitely cheap enough. I am just wondering if anyone has a better way of doing it??
> Help me out here in Bucks County, PA.
> Gusy421


You might be better off buying a side walk water broom and flipping it down side up and rolling under the whole truck a little bit at a time, and if you have a salamander it will keep the area hot and drying out while washing to avoid salt drying on the metal and ice build up using hot water to wash it completely as the hot water will disolve everything too.

I think northern tool still has them for sale or they are simple to make using a number of ag spray nozzles with screens from TSC or another farm chain using pipe tees for the nozzle bodies and short pipe nipples and two pipe unions creating a loop or a line of nozzles to wash the underbody and frame. Tthe smaller the nozzle, the less water used, and if you buy jet nozzles like the sidewalk water broom it will knock the dirt and mud off with needle jet spray.

Adding a pair of inexpensive casters from TSC etc., wired to the pipe to allow it to slide around will make it easier to use.

leon

I am unsure which would be the less expensive option but the side walk water broom already has casters and four nozzles but shipping cost may the an issue due to its being an oversized item.


----------



## dealer374 (Jan 7, 2010)

This may sound dumb so forgive me, what wrong with going through the car wash and getting the undercariage wash.


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

Go to Home Dumpo and get a lawn sprinkler. Put it under the truck for a few minutes and just keep moving it around. Does a pretty good job. I use a product called SALT-AWAY for the wash. Don't forget to coat the underside with Fluid Film.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

dealer374;1021401 said:


> This may sound dumb so forgive me, what wrong with going through the car wash and getting the undercariage wash.


$12-14 out of pocket:crying:


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

undercoat the truck really good with fluid film before winter. the fluid film will soak into any existing rust stopping it from spredding. it will protect everything, the salt wont be able to get to the metal and will be easier to wash off


----------



## gusy421 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Thanks guys*

:redbounce

OK guys those responses are very helpful. Just what I was hoping for actually. Between teh salt away and fluid film I should be good to go. I have already been to both of their websites and those products look great. I plan to get them. Actually all the suggestions were excellent and very much appreciated. Yes I have gone to a car wash and had the undercarriage spray done but always felt that was not strong enough. The 2 suggested products sound reat. I also like the idea of placing an ocillating sprinkler under the truck. Someone suggested applying thefluid film with a gun. Forgive me for asking but what type of gun would that be?? Would a herbicide type sprayer work? Like a good Solo sprayer? I'm sure when I order the stuff the application instructions will be on included. AWESOME ANSWERS.

LIKE I JUST GOT THE INSTRUMENT CLUSTER ON MY 2003 2500HD REPLACED FREE FROM REEDMANTOLL AUTO WORLD UNDER WARRANTY/RECALL. Like totally awesome. Free baby free. Why should I have to pay when it failed after jusst 52,000 miles.

Great Answers guys,
Gusy421


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

gusy421;1022332 said:


> :redbounce
> 
> OK guys those responses are very helpful. Just what I was hoping for actually. Between teh salt away and fluid film I should be good to go. I have already been to both of their websites and those products look great. I plan to get them. Actually all the suggestions were excellent and very much appreciated. Yes I have gone to a car wash and had the undercarriage spray done but always felt that was not strong enough. The 2 suggested products sound reat. I also like the idea of placing an ocillating sprinkler under the truck. Someone suggested applying thefluid film with a gun. Forgive me for asking but what type of gun would that be?? Would a herbicide type sprayer work? Like a good Solo sprayer? I'm sure when I order the stuff the application instructions will be on included. AWESOME ANSWERS.
> 
> ...


do a ebay search for "fluid film" the deals vary but you can get the gun and a gallon or 2 with extra cups for the gun pretty cheap. not sure about the type of sprayer you asked about so i will let dano50 answer that or anyone else who may be familiar with the gun and product. dan is away at a trade show but i'll let him know about this thread. (i'm just a very big ff fan not an actual employee or anything) check this link out my friend...

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=303149

that is practically the most detailed fluid film thread ever made bulk fluid film can be applied by brush, roller, rag, dipping, airless sprayer (i've read the wagner sprayers work well, never tried it) i use a standard undercoating gun with a customized tip. best of luck:waving:


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks for recommending the Fluid Film! A standard undercoating gun will work to apply the product. A half a gallon or so should do a standard truck and will last a full season. You want to avoid the heavy undercoating washes at the car wash after applying. That type of pressure wash is going to knock off a lot of the product. 

If you have any application questions just let me know.


----------



## RoGrrr (Nov 10, 2008)

When it's summer and hot 'n sticky, liberally spray the underside of the vehicles with boiled linseed oil. That is the main ingredient in Ziebart. Then park the vehicle on the grass to let it drip dry. 
Roger


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

Most car washes recycle the water, however the dirt gets screened, but the salt is still there.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

i just started using salt-a-way and fluid film this year both work well. The best thing about salt-a-way no scrubbing just spray it on and let it dry. FLuid film stays on pretty well even after washing.


----------

